# The Ultimate Dilemma!



## MLCOPE2 (May 4, 2010)

As I finished toasting my bread this morning I approached the pantry looking for the jar of peanut butter. When I arrived I was surprised to find sitting next to the usual creamy jif a jar of extra crunchy jif. I starred intently trying to decide which sounded better crunchy?, smooth? Then I came to an epiphany! Two pieces of toast, one creamy, one crunchy. 

Therefore this dilemma brought to mind the age old question "Crunchy or Smooth?" and what brand is your favorite? What say ye?

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

I have to say creamy jif. While I like crunchy, smooth never fails to satisfy.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 4, 2010)

With you on Jif, but must part ways for texture - love lots of nuts in my PB!


----------



## au5t1n (May 4, 2010)

Crunchy on most things, creamy over butter on toast.


----------



## Tripel (May 4, 2010)

Smooth. Preferably Peter Pan.


----------



## baron (May 4, 2010)

Like smooth Peter Pan very good. 

This reminds me of the movie Meet Joe Black where death takes a holiday and learns about Peanut Butter. I also like to eat it by the spoonfull.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 4, 2010)

baron said:


> Like smooth Peter Pan very good.
> 
> This reminds me of the movie Meet Joe Black where death takes a holiday and learns about Peanut Butter. I also like to eat it by the spoonfull.


 
My grandmother always fed me "peanut butter lollipops" (scoop of pb on a spoon) when I was growing up. I still like em every now and then.


----------



## Tripel (May 4, 2010)

baron said:


> This reminds me of the movie Meet Joe Black where death takes a holiday and learns about Peanut Butter. I also like to eat it by the spoonfull.


 
Good scene and good movie. I, too, enjoy it that way.


----------



## Jack K (May 4, 2010)

Smooth should be reserved for mixing in milkshakes or for some baking or other uses where the peanut butter is used as a flavoring and nuts would mess with the texture. On bread, it should be crunchy.


----------



## Bald_Brother (May 4, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> With you on Jif, but must part ways for texture - love lots of nuts in my PB!


 
With you on the crunchy!

Nuts and PB

hmmmmmmm.... seems this place proves that two should always go together.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 4, 2010)

Bald_Brother said:


> kainos01 said:
> 
> 
> > With you on Jif, but must part ways for texture - love lots of nuts in my PB!
> ...



I was wondering if anyone would catch the "nuts" and "PB" allusion...


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 4, 2010)

I'm actually surprised at the number of people who prefer crunchy to smooth. I guess reformed folk just like things a little nutty


----------



## Skyler (May 4, 2010)

I used to like crunchy, but here recently I've been going with smooth. And there wasn't a "both" option.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 4, 2010)

Skyler said:


> I used to like crunchy, but here recently I've been going with smooth. And there wasn't a "both" option.


 
 I'm forcing people to choose a side. I had an inkling that most would say both.


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2010)

Crunchy, esp. on my wifes home-made english muffins!


----------



## SarahM (May 4, 2010)

I do like both, but I buy smooth most of the time. You see, crunchy messes up the bread and I end up using more. I like Trader Joe's all natural smooth no salt. =) Good with bananas or apples!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 4, 2010)

No dilemma: crunchy.


----------



## Laura (May 4, 2010)

I second the TJ's all natural with no salt. It's very good. But I do like some variety in texture so I voted crunchy.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 4, 2010)

My favorite is Jif, fresh roasted creamy peanut butter. I also love Nutella.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 5, 2010)

Ha! I tried to start a poll about this months ago. But I couldn't work out how to make a poll. Yes, yes I'm a technophobe!
Crunchy, preferably TJ's organic. It was delicious on my PB & J which I ate on my way to school this morning.


----------



## Idelette (May 5, 2010)

I also love Trader Joes all natural, no salt added pb-preferably creamy! It's the best!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 5, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Ha! I tried to start a poll about this months ago. But I couldn't work out how to make a poll. Yes, yes I'm a technophobe!
> Crunchy, preferably TJ's organic. It was delicious on my PB & J which I ate on my way to school this morning.


 
Don't feel bad, it took me a while to figure it out too!

---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------

I've never tried Trader Joe's before. Looks like I'm gonna have to now.

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




SolaGratia said:


> My favorite is Jif, fresh roasted creamy peanut butter. I also love Nutella.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 2, 2010)

I like both but as seen there is no both option  I chose smooth peferably Peter Pan brand


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2010)

ReformedChristian said:


> I like both but as seen there is no both option  I chose smooth peferably Peter Pan brand


 
I am forcing people to take sides on this one!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 2, 2010)

Creamy...Jiff


----------



## CNJ (Jun 2, 2010)

I prefer smooth for cooking and get my crunchy another way in my peanut butter sandwiches. I put pickles with the smooth peanut butter! I haven't found many other people who like that sandwich; most like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. The crunching folks gets caught in my husband's false teeth also. 

I do think that peanut butter and bananas on crackers and peanut butter on celery are simple snacks and even serve them in a buffet.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2010)

CNJ said:


> I prefer smooth for cooking and get my crunchy another way in my peanut butter sandwiches. I put pickles with the smooth peanut butter! I haven't found many other people who like that sandwich; most like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. The crunching folks gets caught in my husband's false teeth also.
> 
> I do think that peanut butter and bananas on crackers and peanut butter on celery are simple snacks and even serve them in a buffet.


 
I'm with you on all but the pickles. I guess I'll have to try it before I talk too negatively about it.


----------



## KMK (Jun 2, 2010)

Koogle Banana is the best!


----------



## Curt (Jun 2, 2010)

I crunch, therefore I am.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Curt said:


> I crunch, therefore I am.


 
Ah... but if I crunch not, am I not?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 2, 2010)

Peanut butter? Breakfast? Are you out of your mind, man?
Toast in the morning deserves a good sour cherry jam of Slavic origin, purchased from Global Food Market or some similar provisioner.
Failing that, a good English preserve will do nicely.
Peanut butter is for sandwiches at lunch!
I have spoken.

"Ihre weltanschuung kaput! [your worldview is broken! (as is my German!)]


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2010)

Whatever the wife wants to buy.

I just need a wife!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 2, 2010)

Social scientists report that 98% of all creamy peanut butter consumers are ARMINIANS!

Reformed thought is necessarily covenNUTal, this is the PB, I am confessionally constrained by covenNUTal PB.


----------



## BenjaminBurton (Jun 2, 2010)

Extra crunchy Jiff with blackberry jam


----------



## Curt (Jun 2, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > I crunch, therefore I am.
> ...


 
Methinks you understand.


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 2, 2010)

Chuck Missler (author, conservative Christian Bible teacher, and former businessman. He is the founder of the Koinonia House ministry based in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.) expounded on this argument in the film A Question of Origins. In it he opened a jar of *peanut butter*, and argued against evolution on the basis that no one doing so had ever found that the non-living peanut butter had given rise to something living


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rangerus said:


> Chuck Missler (author, conservative Christian Bible teacher, and former businessman. He is the founder of the Koinonia House ministry based in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.) expounded on this argument in the film A Question of Origins. In it he opened a jar of *peanut butter*, and argued against evolution on the basis that no one doing so had ever found that the non-living peanut butter had given rise to something living


 
So... Smooth?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, man. . . smooth . . . like Coltrane on a cold foggy night . . . smooth, faded.
Outta sight.


----------



## jonjordan (Jun 2, 2010)

Not even a dilemma ... crunchy all the way!


----------

